# new sodas



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

this is the first time i have found any bottles worthy of buying off craigslist . gave the guy 40 bucks for 29 bottles and probally oughta go back and get the rest of them too . acls are so confusing to me though . i like decos . gonna try to post them all and only interested in the texas ones  . so if anyone sees one ya wanna trade just holler . like , sundrop/st louis , mt dew .


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

squeeze red  cushing oklahoma , squeeze blue new orleans , masons chicago , embossed amber crush conway springs bottling co wichita kansas


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

hippo size soda water , property of alamo bottling works san antonio texas


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

1926 dr pepper dallas , ribbed dr pepper auburn nebraska , orange crush binghamton n.y , codd mineral water .


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

smile 6 1/2 oz purity bakery and bottling works parkersburg w.va
 howdy 6 1/2 oz ambridge , p.a
 squeeze 7 oz oklahoma city okla
 ribbed coca cola 7 oz dodge city kansas


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

smile has a cap on it  pat july 11 1922


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

virginia dare  its a big un


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

big chief san bernardino cal
 chero cola 6 oz swirl columbus ga
 chero cola abilene texas pat june 3 1924 (my first chero colas)
 sodawater property of coca cola bottling co . gulf port miss . some kinda flower design on it .


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

big chief 10 oz ,ouachita coca cola bottling co , monroe and tallulah ,la
 sunrise red/white 10 oz
 sunrise red green 8 oz coca cola bottling co west plains mo
 bottoms up 8 oz tri state flavor company quaker state coca cola bottling co
 best king size 10 oz d.p.b co corsicana texas


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

triple aaa rootbeer 12 oz oklahoma city okla
 ligonier 7 oz ligonier , pa  . made from famous moutain water
 diamond beverages  , d.p bottling co beatrice , nebr
 brookdale 8 oz bloomfeild n.j


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

the back . and like i said i will probally keep the texas ones and trade or ebay the rest . thanks   sam


----------



## ncbred (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice bunch of bottles there.  Some of you are lucky to run across stuff like this because its few and far between here.  Guess I'm not going to enough estate sales.

 If you want to get rid of the Smile with the cap please let me know.  I'm interested.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm still interested in the virginia dare


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2010)

hey sam nice   you got a good deal on those


----------



## towhead (Feb 19, 2010)

I would go back and get them all!!!!!!!   I'm having a horrible time finding bottles around here....get lucky occasionally.

 -Julie


----------



## towhead (Feb 19, 2010)

I see you want ones from Texas....there was one ad from Texas- 150 soda bottles on Craigslist....(maybe the same one) and he also had other antique stuff....

 -Julie


----------



## athometoo (Feb 19, 2010)

that would be the one . he had a few decos left but most were acls . i dont know enough about them too buy to many . just the weird ones . some were as new as the 70s . dietic dr pepper and such . thought about going back and getting the rest of the decos though . thanks  sam


----------



## athometoo (Feb 19, 2010)

heres a pic of his ad and he had 2 bookcases and some cartons full of big cokes .should have gotten the pepsis and the deco nugrape as well .   sam


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo
> 
> 1926 dr pepper dallas , ribbed dr pepper auburn nebraska , orange crush binghamton n.y , codd mineral water .


 
 I might have an interest in the Codd bottle, where is it from?


----------



## athometoo (Feb 19, 2010)

i am at work and didnt write it down . i think it says ELNEWSOME BLACKPOOL. it is a mineral water. it probally is english or foriegn  . dont think its american , so i dint pay much attention . heres the oldest pic i could find of a soda factory close to me .   sam


----------

